# Winterpokal- Teammember gesucht



## Rennschnegge (9. Oktober 2016)

Huhu,

Dumbledore1005, bluecyberfrog und ich melden ein Ladies only Team fuer den Winterpokal und suchen dafuer noch 2 aktive Maedels 

Unser Ziel ist nicht Platz 1 aber natürlich auch nicht Letzter ! sondern Kommunikation, Spass an der Sache und gegenseitige Motivation.

Wer macht mit ? 

Liebe Gruesse
Sonja


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. Oktober 2016)

Freu mich schon. Hoffentlich gibts wieder so nen milden Winter wie den letzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 

ich habe noch nicht so ganz rausgefunden wie das mit dem Winterpokal funktioniert, aber irgendwie hätte ich schon Interesse.
Mein Freund und ich haben uns sowieso vorgenommen dieses Jahr keine wirkliche Winterpause zu machen und da wäre der Winterpokal zumindest für mich als eine Motivationshilfe schon ganz gut.

Leider komme ich auch im Sommer nicht unbedingt so oft aufs Bike wie ich gerne möchte, so dass ich in diesem Jahr bisher auf ca 4500km gekommen bin

Falls euch das nicht zu schlecht ist, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
Allerdings blicke ich noch nicht ganz durch was wie gewertet wird  (auch anderer Sport?) und wie es aufgezeichnet wird.

Viele Grüße,
Kristin


----------



## Rennschnegge (12. Oktober 2016)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Hallo


Hallo Drahteseli 

hm, wie soll ich das erklären... ... es wird eine Seite durch das Forum freigeschaltet. Dort erstellt man eine Gruppe und die Mitglieder fuegen sich der Gruppe hinzu, somit sind wir dann ein Team von vielen.
Auf dieser Seite kann man dann entweder manuell oder ueber Strava die Zeiten die man gefahren ist eingeben und daraus werden Punkte errechnet.
Punkte gibt es fuer diverse Sportarten. Laufen, schwimmen etc pp... fuer radeln wohl am meissten...
Das Team mit den meissten Punkten gewinnt dann halt...

Wie gesagt, uns ist wichtig gegenseitige Motivation... letztes Jahr waren wir als Gruppe knapp irgendwas um Platz 270.. und ich persönlich habe einige Male den Faulkater ueberwunden weil Dumbledore wieder ein paar Punkte gemacht hat und ich nachziehen wollte 
Also Ergeiz hat es bei mir definitiv gefoerdert am Winterpokal teilzunehmen 

Wir wuerden uns freuen wenn Du bei uns mitmachst 


Lg Sonja


----------



## Drahteseli (12. Oktober 2016)

Hatte voreilig den falschen Button gedrückt, anschließend hab ich noch ein paar mehr Infos zugefügt


----------



## Rennschnegge (12. Oktober 2016)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Hatte voreilig den falschen Button gedrückt, anschließend hab ich noch ein paar mehr Infos zugefügt



Ich war dann auch zu schnell und habe nun Infos eingefuegt


----------



## Drahteseli (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich schließe mich euch an 
Und ich hoffe, dass ich auch genügend Punkte einfahren kann


----------



## Rennschnegge (12. Oktober 2016)

Jippi nun simmer zu 4 !

Also, noch Platz fuer ein Maedel !!
Meldet Euch 

Und, wir muessen noch entscheiden wie unser Team heissen soll !!

Vorschlaege ??


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ladies Only - SnowFlow?


----------



## Rennschnegge (12. Oktober 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ladies Only - SnowFlow?



Find ich prima 
Was sagen cyberfrog und Draheseli ?


----------



## Drahteseli (12. Oktober 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ladies Only - SnowFlow?


Finde ich auch gut 
Flow ist immer gut und für Schnee bin ich auch immer zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ich würde mitmachen. Hinke dieses Jahr bezüglich meiner Kilometerleistung etwas hinterher und will noch etwas zulegen.

LG
Anett


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Oktober 2016)

Prima, Chaotenkind, dann wären wir ja komplett.
Ab wann kann man denn Teams gründen? Eben gings noch nicht


----------



## Rennschnegge (12. Oktober 2016)

Prima, dann sind wir komplett.
Auf in den Winterpokal !!

Habe noch keine Informationen gefunden ab wann man sich anmelden kann...


----------



## bluecyberfrog (13. Oktober 2016)

Bin wohl wie immer die Letzte ....
Den Namen finde ich gut, Flow hat so etwas entspanntes, genau mein Ding.
Ich freu mich schon, leztes Jahr hat mich eure Motivation doch das ein oder andere Mal auf's Rad getrieben obwohl Sofa und Decke bei Schmuddelwetter gaanz laut nach mir gerufen haben,

Liebe Grüße Alex


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Prima, Chaotenkind, dann wären wir ja komplett.
> Ab wann kann man denn Teams gründen? Eben gings noch nicht


 
Super, danke!


----------



## gockeltown (14. Oktober 2016)

Huhu, ich bin die komische andere Hälfte von Rennschnegge und mitschuld an ihrem neuen Hobby. Da ihr euch alle hier zu einer Gruppe gemeldet habt und ich nunmal dann oft mit in die kalte weite Welt im Winter mit raus muss, entsteht gerade bei mir die Idee, ob eure bessere Hälften wenn vorhanden auch Radeln und vielleicht eine eigene "Männertruppe" aufmachen wollen. Wäre vielleicht ein interessanter Aspekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2016)

...schwierig... bin alleine komplett.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir auch schwierig. Mein Mann ist ein Schönwetterfahrer. Den bekomm ich im Winter nicht vor die Tür


----------



## Rennschnegge (17. Oktober 2016)

Soderle, ich habe Team SnowFlow -Ladies only eroeffnet !!
Ich hoffe es ist iO dass ich ladies only nach hinten gestelt habe.. ich vermute den zusatz haben noch mehr und SnowFlow ist ja unser Name 

Bitte tragt euch ein.

Ich freue mich


----------



## bluecyberfrog (17. Oktober 2016)

Hab meine Teammitgliedschaft beantragt. Wenigstens einmal im Winterpokal bin ich die erste , 

Ich hab auch keine  bessere Hälfte, die ich zu einem Team beisteuern könnte.

Liebe Grüße Alex


----------



## Rennschnegge (17. Oktober 2016)

Beitrittsanfrage angenommen 

Boah, Chapeau... alleine wuerde ich im Winter wohl garnicht vor die Tuere gehen zum radeln  nass, dreckig, kaaaaaaalt


----------



## Rennschnegge (17. Oktober 2016)

Doppelpost... warum auch immer


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2016)

Alle "Ladies only" Teams haben die Bezeichnung vorne


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2016)

Mädels, mein Platz in Mausolines Team "der wilde Süden" wird dieses Jahr frei. Wer mag ihn haben?
Ist eine super liebe Truppe, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Rennschnegge (17. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Alle "Ladies only" Teams haben die Bezeichnung vorne



Ok, wenn das so ist aendere ich es 
Also...Dumbledore, Drahteseli und Chaotenkind bitte bei Ladies Only - SnowFlow anmelden


----------



## Drahteseli (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mich grade durch geklickt und mich auch hoffentlich richtig in der Gruppe angemeldet 

Meine bessere Hälfte hat nur mit den Schultern gezuckt als ich ihm den Vorschlag mit der Männergruppe gemacht habe. Er fährt zwar bei fast jedem Wetter, aber lieber für sich. 

Seine Reaktion auf meine Teilnahme am Winterpokal war _O

Aber ich hoffe halt,dass mich das doch eher von der Couch holt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnegge (17. Oktober 2016)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Ich habe mich grade durch geklickt und mich auch hoffentlich richtig in der Gruppe angemeldet
> 
> Meine bessere Hälfte hat nur mit den Schultern gezuckt als ich ihm den Vorschlag mit der Männergruppe gemacht habe. Er fährt zwar bei fast jedem Wetter, aber lieber für sich.
> 
> ...



Hihi, diese Reaktion kenne ich noch aus dem letzten Jahr von meinem Freund  wo hast du dich angemeldet ... haeh wie jetzt...und dieses Jahr will er offensichtlich auch 

Drahteseli habe Dich freigeschaltet


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe dann mal nen Antrag gestellt....


----------



## bluecyberfrog (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich ja sofort doll! 
Aber für morgen liegt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit laut Vorhersage  bei 50% , drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich das Stumpi ein wenig ausführen kann.


----------



## Rennschnegge (10. Dezember 2016)

Cooool !!Viel Spass damit !! Das Rad ist uebrigens nicht wasserscheu 
Das ist mein Stumpi, nach ein paar Umbauten


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Dezember 2016)

@bluecyberfroq:
Aahh, da isses ja. Schick! Viel Spass damit.

Ich habe mir ja dieses Jahr ein neues Hardtail gegönnt. Das alte wurde ja mit Starrgabel zum Schmuddelwetter-/Arbeitsrad umgerüstet, auch wenn ich damit im Sommer hin und wieder in leichtes Gelände gehe. Gemütlich natürlich. Treppen gehen aber immer.

Aber wie ja schon im Teamboard angeklungen. Hardtail ist schön fürs Fahrtechnik üben. Wobei ich festgestellt habe, das ich die gleichen Trails damit besser und entspannter runterfahre als mit dem Fully.


----------



## Rennschnegge (11. Dezember 2016)

Hihi Chaotenkind, ich bin bisher ja auch nur Fully gefahren und heute zum ersten Mal mit meinem neuen Hardtail und ja, ich glaube das gefällt mir besser .
Wenn ich mit meinem Cyclocrosser die Berge hochkaeme wuerde ich wahrscheinlich nur noch damit fahren  macht mir am meissten Spass ...
Darum nun der Versuch mit dem Hardtail... 
Was hast Du fuer ein Hardtail?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Dezember 2016)

@Chaotenkind & @Rennschnegge - ich hoffe ich darf hier reinpoltern  Aber ich finde eure Aussagen sehr interessant:



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @bluecyberfroq:
> Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass ich die gleichen Trails damit besser und entspannter runterfahre als mit dem Fully.





Rennschnegge schrieb:


> heute zum ersten Mal mit meinem neuen Hardtail und ja, ich glaube das gefällt mir besser .



Habt ihr ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Ich fahre mit dem Fully definitiv schneller als mit dem Hardtail (wobei andere mit dem HT schneller sind als ich mit dem Fully ). Aber mit dem HT rumpels halt doch nochmal deutlich mehr als mit dem Fully. Ohne zu wissen, was ihr HT und Fully technisch fahrt, würde ich mal tippen, dass euch das HT besser "passt" als das Fully. Oder was denkt ihr?

Janni


----------



## Rennschnegge (11. Dezember 2016)

@Aninaj : Also, ich denke beide Raeder passen mir perfekt, daran liegt es nicht. Beim Fully ist auch vieles schon extra auf mich umgebaut...leichtere Laufraeder, ethirteen Kasette....
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit dem ht schneller bin (in Trails), aber es macht mir mehr Spass. Ich muss viel aktiver fahren und bekomme sofort die Rueckmeldung vom Rad. Man merkt sofort ob man sauber tritt, ob man rumhaengt wie ein "nasser Sack" ...(und dadurch fahre ich technisch besser).. das Fully buegelt vieles einfach glatt.... Ab einem gewissen Gelaende wuerde ich auch das Fully bevorzugen, aber das, was ich am Liebsten fahre geht eben auch mit einem Hardtail ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2016)

Ja, so ähnlich würde ich es auch sagen. Das technische fahren macht mit dem Hardtail mehr Spass. Die Geschwindigkeit ist theoretisch etwas reduziert. Aufgrund meiner mangelnden Hangabtriebskraft bin ich aber tatsächlich meistens gleich schnell. Wie meinte mal ein Kollege am Ende einer Trailtour: "War schon witzig. Du hast, wo es ging, pedaliert wie eine Blöde und ich musste bremsen um dir nicht reinzufahren". Das baut auf.

Leicht ist keines meiner Bikes. Leichtbau fängt beim Fahrer an. Ist billiger und effektiver. Und für bergauf ist eine passende Geometrie eh wichtiger als weniger Gewicht.

Also mit dem Hardtail war ich bislang auf max. S3-S4 unterwegs. Die Garda-Flow-Trails halt. Skull, Navene, Monte Zuna, usw.. Es hat aber auch einen Gabelfederweg von 160 mm. Ist ein Argon AM. Extra für mich mit 26" Laufrädern und in XS.
Das Alte, umgebaute, war ja so eher die Kategorie "Race-Hardtail". Also damals. Die Gabel hatte unglaubliche 100 mm Federweg. Ist ein Steppenwolf Taiga. Gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Hat jetzt mit Starrgabel ca. 11 kg. S1-S2 geht, aber durch die Starrgabel wirklich nur ganz gemütlich.

Als Fully ist derzeit nur noch ein altes Helius CC mit 120 mm Federweg am Start. Das hat 14,3 kg. und ich habe bin damit bislang bis S3 gefahren.

Das AM mit 140 mm Federweg habe ich dieses Jahr geschlachtet und den Rahmen verkauft. Mein altes Enduro habe ich letztes Jahr geschlachtet, aber den Rahmen behalten. Das wird wieder aufgebaut, sobald ein Freund von mir mir seine Marzocci mit 165 mm Federweg überlässt. Brauche ja was für 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. Mal sehen, wann er dazu kommt, die Gabel aus seinem Gemini auszubauen. Für das hat er sich nämlich ne Lyric mit 170 mm geschossen. Wenn es wieder fahrbereit ist, wird es wohl auf ca. 17,5 kg kommen. Die Marzocci ist schwerer als die Manitou, die vorher drin war. Und da hat es auch schon mehr als 17 kg gewogen. Ist eine alte Wildsau. Sackschwerer Rahmen, aber nicht kaputt zu kriegen.

Passen tun eigentlich alle meine Bikes. Wenn ich auch viel bergauf fahren muss, dann allerdings am liebsten mit dem Argon. Helius und auch die Wildsau kosten Kraft durch die gefederten Hinterbauten und die Vorderräder steigen auf steilen Rampen eher, da beide Bikes recht kurze Oberrohre und Kettenstreben haben. Wendig bergab sind sie alle. Erstaunlicherweise auch das doch recht lange Argon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnegge (22. Februar 2017)

Fuer Drahteseli  Weiber blingbling, glitzert nur so wenn es angestrahlt wird


----------



## Drahteseli (22. Februar 2017)

Das ist ja wirklich glitzer glitzer bling bling 
Die Farbreflexe ändern sich sicher mit dem Liichteinfall? 

Hast du echt toll geputzt


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2017)

Kann ich dir meine Bikes zum putzen vorbeibringen?


----------



## Rennschnegge (23. Februar 2017)

Chaotenkind, gerne... dann lernt man sich mal persönlich kennen 
Wann kommste ? Herzlich Willkommen!

Drahteseli, ja aendert sich mit Lichteinfall... ohne Licht fast schwarz und wenn Licht/Sonne draufkommt funkelt es ..


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2017)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> Chaotenkind, gerne... dann lernt man sich mal persönlich kennen
> Wann kommste ? Herzlich Willkommen!


 
Supi! Bislang verfahre ich nach dem Motto: Bike ca. 1 m hochheben und dann auf die Reifen fallen lassen. Was abfällt ist Dreck, alles andere gehört dahin. Nur wenn es in die Werkstatt geht, dann sieht es etwas Wasser. Damit der Schrauber nicht erst den Dreck runterkratzen muss um überhaupt was zu sehen.

Da fällt mir ein, ich muss jetzt mit nem nassen Lappen ans Argon. Das soll nämlich morgen zum Ölwechsel.


----------



## Drahteseli (8. März 2017)

So wenn auch etwas verspätet gibt es hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Februarwochenende.
Da habe ich mit einer Gruppe von anderen Radbegeisterten Fatbikes auf Herz und Nieren im Thüringer Wald getestet 

Die Bedingungen waren optimal, es gab kurz vorher sogar nochmal ein paar cm Neuschnee 

Der gute Guide Dirk hat mir extra ein Minifatbike organisiert.



Mit nur 7 Gängen war es zwar etwas anstrengend bergauf, aber wenigstens hat die Optik gepasst 
Ich kann aber mit Stolz behaupten, das wir Frauen uns wacker geschlagen haben und immer mindestens im Mittelfeld mit dabei waren 




Unterwegs gab es nicht nur viel Flow sondern auch reichlich gutes Essen.
Unsere Mittagspause an Tag 1 lag am Schneekopf, leider habe ich keine Essensbilder.


Dafür aber den Fahrradhaufen vor der Hütte



Nach dem Mittag kam ein Abschnitt mit richtig tiefem Schnee.
Nur wenige konnten da wirklich durchfahren, mit meinem Fliegengewicht war ich ich eine der Glüchlichen 




Auf den festgedrückten Wegen ließ es sich gut dahinrollen.




Nach ca. 30km war auch die Unterkunft erreicht. Das klingt nicht so viel, aber es ist anstrengender als mit dem Enduro 



Kurz vor dem Zeil wurde es sogar mal kurz schlammig



Feierabend 

 Dort gab es dann auch wieder gutes Abendessen mit regionalem Wild

Am nächsten Tag ging es wieder in den Sattel und zurück zum Startpunkt vom Vortag.
Wieder war das Wetter gut mit uns.




Das vorran kommen wurde aber von Stunde zu Stunde schwerer, da es angefangen hatte zu tauen.




Die tolle Aussicht und schicken Wege haben aber trotzdem ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert




 

 

 



Alles in allem war es ein echt gelungenes Wochenende mit vielen tollen Eindrücken und Leuten.
Ich werde mir zwar kein eigenes Fatbike holen, dafür ist mir der Einsatz einfach zu speziell. Aber vermutlich fahre ich im neuen Jahr wieder mit




Jetzt ist der ganze Schnee zwar weg, aber ich hoffe wir sammeln bis zum Ende vom Winterpokal noch ein paar Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnegge (8. März 2017)

Sieht nach viel Spass aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. März 2017)

Wenn bei uns nicht so wenig Schnee liegen würde, wäre so ein Fattie schon mal was....


----------



## murmel04 (8. März 2017)

Wer sagt das man das Fati nur bei Schnee fährt .
Das Teil macht selbst im trockenen Spaß.

War die letzten 5 Monate nur mit dem Fati unterwegs.


----------



## Drahteseli (9. März 2017)

Ich weiß das man ein Fati immer fahren könnte 

Aber irgendwann geht einem der Platz aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2017)

Ja und zumal ich ja schon ein komplett Starres habe. Wenn auch nicht mit so dicken Reifen, aber dem Maximum, das in den Hinterbau passt.

Und da meine alte Wildsau gerade wieder am werden ist, reicht es dann erst einmal. Die Sau hat jetzt relativ schmale Räder, im früheren Aufbau waren die so fett, dass mich alle für verrückt erklärt haben. Wie man nur so breite Reifen fahren könnte. Irgendwer murmelte mal was von "Panzer". Da hatte ich Felgen mit unglaublichen 32 mm Innenweite, jetzt nur noch 26 mm. Damals hat noch keiner an Fatbikes gedacht, von daher war der Anblick für die meisten ungewöhnlich. Aber wenn mal Schnee lag, war es schon toll. Im Gelände sowieso, runterwärts. Aber bergauf die Hölle. Das wird jetzt noch schlimmer, da verdammt flacher Lenkwinkel durch die neue Gabel.


----------



## Aninaj (9. März 2017)

Jetzt wissen wir endlich, wer der/die Trendsetter/in für die FatBikes war


----------

